# New Pirate Prop



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Been working on this shipwreck prop on and off now for about 2 months. I took a break from major prop building or displays but we are going to try and put out our display for 2013.

Haven't really been documenting this build but here is a short video of where I am with it so far. Running out of time so I probably won't post too many updates but here it is ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great to see you back and building, IMU

Love the color of the stain you used!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A perfect day to post a pirate prop. 

I can see some pirate Skellies haunting the wreck already.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great IMU! Very authentic!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice IMU!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work IMU!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job, IMU. looks nice & sturdy.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Build Update!*

Thanks again for the kind words.

Here is the latest update.














































Lots of trim pieces. Windows added along with all the mullions. The cannon ports are framed and stained. More siding going on and did I mention more trim pieces?

Still have a ton more to do but it's looking like a ship now.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Lookin' frickin' awesome, IMU!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work my friend!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Impressive build!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

love the color, hole on the side.. Perfect!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks. Not sure what the final coloring will be, but I will try and leave the stain color showing as much as I can.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's sick! Great work.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Again, thanks for the kind words.

Short walk-around video:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, Rio didn't make a guest appearance in your video:jol:

It's looking good, and now I'm wondering how you're going to get that moved to your front yard. It's got some heft to it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Rio spent all day out back but got bored and wanted to go back inside. The ship is in several "smaller" sections to help with moving.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Quick Update*

Finished the siding on 1 side & the back. I have 1 side left to do and then on to the "details" and painting.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

IMU - all I can say is WOW that is amazing! Great job.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking almost seaworthy! Nice


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks again for the kind words.














































I have the railing left to figure out and the trim around the captain's door. Then, time for some details and painting.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's looking really good, Dave


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sweet! Looks like the real thing!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh wow! freaking awesome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

It's incredible! Great, great work IMU!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks again for all the kind words. Storm is coming so it will be the official test on how well it holds up the the weather.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Great job! Looks fantastic.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

That looks fantastic IMU! Keep up the great work and post some Halloween pictures for sure!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Railing Update*

All the railing has been added. Made a few more holes in the siding as well. Almost ready for the details & painting. Still have to finish the trim work around the captain's quarters door.





































Someone asked to see a "scale" reference ... so here it is ... a rare sighting of Pirate Captain IMU! I'm 6'1" so there is your scale.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad to see the rain we've been having hasn't slowed you down too much


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Trim work done!*

Thank Roxy ... rain held off long enough for that work yesterday.

This was today's work:




































Now, I get to add some details and start the weathering.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! I have no awesome words to describe how much I LOVE this! I want to be a pirate on that ship!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Fine work my friend!
I can tell you've put an amazing amount of time and effort into this!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Finished!*

It has been completed for this year. Here it is in the Showroom: https://www.hauntforum.com/posts/769579/


----------

